# Leon Cupra k04 boost 27,5 psi



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

I am an italian man.

My old Seat Leon Cupra my 2008 (ATK stage 2+) with a k04 hit 27,5psi (1,9 bar) spike hold 23psi (1,6 bar) then drops down to around 18psi (1,25 bar) @ redline.

The max EGT is about 930C.

APR or REVO use the same turbo boost?

You can see the video here:

The turbo boost (bar)





 
The power on the road.


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good but I prefer to read my boost off vcds than rely on a boost gauge.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks pretty good man!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

My car was boosting up to 30psi (Vag-com) on my stage 3 Revo K04 on anything over boost 7 without touching the actuator. Not good for performance though as there is a lot of surging in the 3-4k prm area and timing pull. I have loosend the nut a bit on the actuator and now get around 27-28 psi on boost 8. I am now running boost 7 which gives me about 25-26 psi and better performance and much better peace of mind when putting my foot down in 6th gear at 3k rpm. :thumbup:


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Where you buy the vent pod?


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

acespizee said:


> My car was boosting up to 30psi (Vag-com) on my stage 3 Revo K04 on anything over boost 7 without touching the actuator. Not good for performance though as there is a lot of surging in the 3-4k prm area and timing pull. I have loosend the nut a bit on the actuator and now get around 27-28 psi on boost 8. I am now running boost 7 which gives me about 25-26 psi and better performance and much better peace of mind when putting my foot down in 6th gear at 3k rpm. :thumbup:


WOW 30psi!!!

I think with Forge actuator you can stay much time with high boost.

Do you have OEM actuator?


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

CLestat said:


> Where you buy the vent pod?


Protoxide kit turbo boost.


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

Andreinen said:


> WOW 30psi!!!
> 
> I think with Forge actuator you can stay much time with high boost.
> 
> Do you have OEM actuator?


Yes OEM. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

The Cupra tacho is pretty deceptively..."fast"...

Notice how 80% of the meter goes up to 160 km/h and the rest 20% is
"condenced" between 160 and 260 (which is why acceleration goes into slow motion after
the 160 mark).This was done on purpose by Seat to make it look fast.

Btw OP did you ever dyno your car ? I am curious to see a dyno with the boost you are
displaying....


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> The Cupra tacho is pretty deceptively..."fast"...
> 
> Notice how 80% of the meter goes up to 160 km/h and the rest 20% is
> "condenced" between 160 and 260 (which is why acceleration goes into slow motion after
> ...


On a serious brake dyno about 350hp, on a inertial dyno about 380hp (but there aren't).


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

acespizee said:


> Yes OEM. :thumbup:


I have ordered Forge Actuator for more boost on high rpm.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Andreinen said:


> On a serious brake dyno about 350hp, on a inertial dyno about 380hp (but there aren't).


One would expect ,more power from the boost you say you are running.

It would be nice to see some intake temps and timing.

Boost is nothing if the car is running low timing cause of high intake temps.

Do you have any logs you can post ?


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> One would expect ,more power from the boost you say you are running.
> 
> It would be nice to see some intake temps and timing.
> 
> ...


I am a modest man.

I don't like to exceed.

Maybe there are more hp but the important thing is when I push the accelerator the boost that my car have, not when a dyno say.

On inertial dyno 400cv I think is not a problem, but there aren't.

In the first video you can see how the car goes on 4 gear.

Air intake temperature when I go on the street is never up to 40C.

I have the Twintake Forge that works well.

The EGT is rarely up to 900C.


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

Here two video after install a Wot Box:


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW looks very good

Would you share where buy Wot box ,how much is and it is hard to mounted?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

bacillus said:


> Looks good but I prefer to read my boost off vcds than rely on a boost gauge.


Problem with this is our sensors are only 2.5 bar (approximately 22.5 psi). You can add a 3 bar sensor if you want to read higher than 2.5 bar.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Andreinen said:


> I have ordered Forge Actuator for more boost on high rpm.


This will not give you more HP at the top end. Only by adjusting the waste-gate actuator to open at a higher pressure can you achieve this. And you can do this with the oem or the forge actuator. But, it will give you more turbo lag in the lower rpm's. While adjusting my boost I once had 27 to 28 psi peak boost and 23 to 24 psi to red-line, and the lag was horrible. It was taking nearly 3000 rpm for actual boost to catch up with specified. I have dialed the boost back to 24 to 25 psi peak and 21 to 22 psi to red-line and the actual boost now only takes 800 rpm to match specified. 

Ciao


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

tarikata_cs said:


> WOW looks very good
> 
> Would you share where buy Wot box ,how much is and it is hard to mounted?


 I find in ebay in Germany. 

It isn't very difficult to install.


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> This will not give you more HP at the top end. Only by adjusting the waste-gate actuator to open at a higher pressure can you achieve this. And you can do this with the oem or the forge actuator. But, it will give you more turbo lag in the lower rpm's. While adjusting my boost I once had 27 to 28 psi peak boost and 23 to 24 psi to red-line, and the lag was horrible. It was taking nearly 3000 rpm for actual boost to catch up with specified. I have dialed the boost back to 24 to 25 psi peak and 21 to 22 psi to red-line and the actual boost now only takes 800 rpm to match specified.
> 
> Ciao


 Thank you for you're experience. 

Now I have 27 psi peak boost and24 psi at about 6750 rpm. 

The car haven't any turbo lag.


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

Andreinen said:


> Thank you for you're experience.
> 
> Now I have 27 psi peak boost and24 psi at about 6750 rpm.
> 
> The car haven't any turbo lag.


 Nice Are you test the car 1/4 miles befor/after.If you dont,what do you expect?


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

tarikata_cs said:


> Nice Are you test the car 1/4 miles befor/after.If you dont,what do you expect?


 No, but you can see the video 0-190.


----------

